# curtis truck mts and headlight adaptors



## adino1954 (Jan 30, 2006)

New old stock curtis snow pro 3000

Curtis truck mtg new in box $250.00 each

1fk20 dodge 2003---- up 

1fk32b ford 2005---up f250-350-450 



Curtis light adapters new in bag $24.00 each

1HL7 dodge 
1HL8 chevy-gmc
1HL6 ford
1HL10 X 2 chevy-gmc
1HL1 chevy

located in ct 203-239-3376


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

adino1954 said:


> New old stock curtis snow pro 3000
> 
> Curtis truck mtg new in box $250.00 each
> 
> ...


Hello, trying to track down a 1FK32B Curtis frame as well as a head light module for my '05 Ford F350.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Bandaid069 said:


> Hello, trying to track down a 1FK32B Curtis frame as well as a head light module for my '05 Ford F350.
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions?


Storks. Curtis used a toggle switch, then relays, do not remember a module.


----------



## Bandaid069 (Sep 30, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> Storks. Curtis used a toggle switch, then relays, do not remember a module.


It's a newer harness that turns plow lights on when plow powered, no more toggle but there still was a module on my '12. I'll try Storks tomorrow. Thanks


----------

